# Fish Lake Perch Tournament Rules



## MikeHadley_UDWR (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello all,
Many of you know that we have scheduled the Fish Lake Perch Tournament for January 30, 2016. We have rules finalized (see attached image) and there are a couple of changes to note for this year:
1. Registration will be online at http://wildlife.utah.gov/index.php?option=com_breezingforms&ff_form=15&ff_page=1
2. Most prizes will be awarded for catching tagged fish. This means that you don't have to catch hundreds of perch to win.

Remember this is a free event. Last year, we had over 1,700 participants and we estimate between 30,000 and 40,000 perch were caught and removed from Fish Lake in one day. This kind of effort can really help all fish populations in the lake. Come join us for a great day of fishing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Mike and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Saw the facebook post a few weeks ago, I am planning on attending with several family and friends. We are going to make a weekend trip out of it, should be a good time.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Fried perch, the most delicious fish in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Mike. Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know this type of question has been asked a lot Mike, but why do you think they haven't taken this same approach at Scofield and turn that tournament into a chub only event?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We made it to the perch party last year and what a joke. I think we will hit the gorge for burbot the weekend of the Perch Party, and then hit fishlake for trout the weekend of the Burbot bash. Attracting every ice fisherman in the state to a particular water on a particular weekend, can give you the lake to yourself anywhere else.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

The Buckboard Classic Burbot Tournament is on January 29th thru the 31st at the gorge. The same weekend of the perch tournament. I thought things went well for the amount of people that there was. This year only having to check in, I think will go better.


----------

